# Wheel weights!!!



## Lawnslayer6211

snow's coming and id really like to put some wheel weights on my tractor but im having some troubel finding some "new ones" will the ones at sears fit my 6211?? i have the 23x10.5x12 rear wheels any help would be awesome!!!


----------



## Archdean

These are used JD weights, fit my Kubota, same size tires as yours I believe!


----------

